# Silage



## doxiemoxie (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone  feed or make their own silage?  I've been reading up on it and am wondering how well goats would like a fermented feed.  I have other questions too, if anyone does this.  Thanks


----------



## Bedste (Sep 7, 2011)

I do not know what that is but here is a bump


----------



## kstaven (Sep 8, 2011)

You may also want to look up haylage. In a few areas I have herd people call it baleage.

Can't speak for meat breeds but I can say that ours milk out through the winter better on silage or haylage (both use the same fermentation principles). Just have to be careful that you don't start to introduce mold which is easier to do with wet feeds.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks K,  I was reading about small farms using 55 gal barrels  for making the silage in as its easier with the smaller container size to keep the right fermenting bacteria going and controlling the molds and bad bacterias once they get opened.  It looks like a good strategy since I can manage to move and store that size easily.

What is your goats' attitude; is it just a "don't mind eating the silage" or do they "love" it?  Do you feed it year round or just over winter?  And how much of their diet does it compose?   Now I'm off to google halage and balage.  Thank you!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 8, 2011)

The thing to be careful of is making sure ALL of the air is removed. It needs to be packed SO tightly in whatever container you're keeping it in.  Air causes mold, and mold can cause listeriosis.  And whatever you're ensiling has to be at the right moisture content too, it can't be too wet or too dry.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 8, 2011)

For mine their approach is no different than good quality hay. It is a primary winter ration for us.

We get wrapped bales. That is a factor of cost savings and volume we need. Once opened it doesn't last long enough to mold.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 9, 2011)

Katie,  Part of the attraction of using the 55 gal drums is that you can hook up a vacuum to pull off extra air.  And it is a small enough volume that you use it quickly enough for it not to spoil once it is opened (I guess this depends on your # and size of animals ).  I am planning a garden for next year and thinking of also growing for silage.  There's several good on-line articles as well as a how-to from a university- For some reason I didn't save the pdf link so I'll look later and post it for anyone interested.  

btw:  Listeriosis is caused by a bacteria "listeria monocytogenes "  that is found in soil.  It is a real risk in silage even when prepared properly.  The trick is to encourage rapid growth  of the fermenting bacteria so they will overwhelm all the nasties.

KStaven,  how big are your bales?  I haven't looked into buying it, but I guess I should do some price comparisons.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 9, 2011)

1400 lbs wrapped is $80.00

With barrels you can innoculate with culture to promote the right bacteria. We have had people get dairy whey from cheese making from us to add to barrels. Apparently it works well for them. Can't say from first hand experience.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooh  lactic acid fermentation..   


 Sorry. I just had to drool for a minute at thinking of it large scale like for silage.  Hm.... we have a dairy across the street from dad.  Just might go pay them a visit.


----------

